# Iï¿½m new here



## NicoleXX (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey!Iï¿½m new here. Iï¿½ve found this site and I like it. I see that Iï¿½m not alone withe this problems. My name is Nicole and Iï¿½m 18 years old, Iï¿½m from the south of Germany. I have since 2 years IBS. Itï¿½s very hard for me. I have diarrhoea, and I hate it. I canï¿½t do the things I want to do. At the beginning I run from doctor to doctor and I feeled very helpless. Often I have panic, but I had a lot ofexaminations and Iï¿½m okay, but often I canï¿½t belive that...Bye, Nicole!


----------



## snugglesgirl (Jun 3, 2002)

Welcome! I'm new too. So far I am really enjoying this and learning alot. I'm sure you will too!


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

Hello Nicole!!


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

hi there!!!







I recommend seeing a dietitian. Mine has helped me much more than the doctor has. She seems to know more about it and helped me get more of a grip on this condition.


----------

